# A custom cover done by HVAC Covers



## hvaccovers (Jun 17, 2009)

Here is a picture of a custom made cover made by....Hvac Covers, LLC

This is a cover for a Carrier Central Air unit...the model # Carrier 38 BRB030300.
Cover color: Brown.

Covers are made out of heavy duty exterior vinly, with a fuzzy/fleece like backing. Covers are custom designed to the make and model number of each unit. Cover allows for proper clearance ( air flow ) so condensation does not occur.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

I've never understood covering an outdoor unit. They are painted with automotive grade paint, so if washed and waxed annually, they will last longer without covering them.

Also, since air is drawn through the coils from the outside/in, it really does not matter what debris gets down into them as long as the drain openings are not blocked.

More protection then covering them would be keep them raised off of the pad and out of the dirt and mulch.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

I dunno Robo. I clean a hell of a lot of leaves out of condensers on my annal ac inspections.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> I dunno Robo. I clean a hell of a lot of leaves out of condensersmy annal ac inspections.


This sounds perverted. Does this have any thing to do with picking your butt?:no:

Just leaf them alone...they'll eventually mush out of the drain openings if the drain openings are not clogged. If the drain openings are clogged, fix the problem.

I've just seen more units harmed by covers then protected by them. The units don't need protection, but they sure do need to be open when they operate.

Hey, don't get me wrong, I'll sell em to you:thumbsup:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> This sounds perverted. Does this have any thing to do with picking your butt?:no:
> 
> Just leaf them alone...they'll eventually mush out of the drain openings if the drain openings are not clogged. If the drain openings are clogged, fix the problem.
> 
> ...


What i find is a thick build up of of muck at the bottom from nesting critters. and build up from plant matter. That stuff don't hose out Robin.
Even with open drain ports. I have new install only a few years old with moss build up . That stuff will rust out the bottom of the condenser.

I include removing debris from the condenser in my annual C/Cs. Customer appreciate it and believe when I say I am well paid for it


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> What i find is a thick build up of of muck at the bottom from nesting critters. and build up from plant matter. That stuff don't hose out Robin.
> Even with open drain ports. I have new install only a few years old with moss build up . That stuff will rust out the bottom of the condenser.
> 
> I include removing debris from the condenser in my annual C/Cs. Customer appreciate it and believe when I say I am well paid for it


Another good reason to not sell unit covers:thumbsup:

If you are being well paid to clean out the bottoms of units, why would you want to take away that source of income?

I prefer to see all units, even straight air condensers, up off of the pad so that the bases don't rust out.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> Another good reason to not sell unit covers:thumbsup:
> 
> If you are being well paid to clean out the bottoms of units, why would you want to take away that source of income?
> 
> I prefer to see all units, even straight air condensers, up off of the pad so that the bases don't rust out.


I don't disagree with you entirely, but covers won't stop critter nesting.

I don't trust covers entirely as I have found chemical reactions that stained the top of a condenser with a good quality paint. Since I do a lot of Nordyen the cover is not really an issue. The paint is a rough texture. haven't' seen any stains on the Nordyne condenser tops.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Not that I am condoning these either, but if all you want to do is to prevent debris from getting into the unit, why not just install one of those pop up covers that only cover the top of the unit?

At least that way you aren't breaking the wind for critters to who do like to nest in the units.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Didn't that product die a horrible death in a long thread in the pro forum at the other place?:laughing:

I usually tell a customer who is confused by both the pro and con of full covers to just place a square piece of plywood of the the fan opening,
Keeps the leaves out at east and no condensation.


----------



## hvaccovers (Jun 17, 2009)

*Response on covers*

I have made many covers over the years and NOT one was damaged by mice/mouse's.

The cover is for NON-SEASON/WINTER Use only. !!!

This is a custom cover, *NOT the BLUE TARP*, generic stuff in the stores 

The Old board and brick just does'nt cut it anymore!

NOT covering your unit during the off season/winter time, does more harm that good by the Dirty Leaves, Pine Needle, Ice Snow, Acid Rain.


Why do you think people put CARS in there garage?> Same Paint, Medal Finish?......to protect there investment.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaccovers said:


> I have made many covers over the years and NOT one was damaged by mice/mouse's.
> 
> The cover is for NON-SEASON/WINTER Use only. !!!
> 
> ...


You sell a lot of these down their in Florida?:no:

Tell ya what; sell my boss on these things and he will make me sell them to contractors and you can get even with me haranging you:boxing:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

hvaccovers said:


> I have made many covers over the years and NOT one was damaged by mice/mouse's.
> 
> The cover is for NON-SEASON/WINTER Use only. !!!
> 
> ...


If you are assuming I said that the critters nests i find destroyed the cover you are wrong. I said a cover will not stop nesting critters.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> If you are assuming I said that the critters nests i find destroyed the cover you are wrong. I said a cover will not stop nesting critters.


If anything, a cover will attract nesting critters due to the protection the cover provides. Sort of like turning your unit into a big critter condo.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## hvaccovers (Jun 17, 2009)

*No Mouse here*

HI, not to many covers in florida, but alot sold eleswhere.....only mice/mouse i ever come across was in "Disney World" !:yes:


----------



## scooter (Apr 28, 2009)

Can I get em in camo, collage teams, pumpkins, snowmen, Detroit Lions covers for the A/C's that dont work?
C'mon NASCAR oh baby, keep up with me here!
Well, waddaya say?
Scooter


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

No need to mention the Lions. We assassinated all of them.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

I really shouldn't complain about people using condensing unit covers. If they do cause harm to the system, it is just more things for me to sell.

My grandfather rolls over in his grave every time I give my opinion of condensing unit covers. He used to custom make them for his friends when he was alive.:001_unsure:


----------



## hvaccovers (Jun 17, 2009)

*Get over It !*

So Order a cover and prove me wrong....hehehee..... Happy Father's Day !!


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaccovers said:


> So Order a cover and prove me wrong....hehehee..... Happy Father's Day !!


Now that's professional selling. I like it. Hope your Father's Day has gone well.


----------



## mo-flo (Jun 17, 2009)

I sell metal covers for the harsh enviroments,.....made of 24 gauge sheet metal....custom made to fit,helps prevent hail damage:thumbsup:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

mo-flo said:


> I sell metal covers for the harsh enviroments,.....made of 24 gauge sheet metal....custom made to fit,helps prevent hail damage:thumbsup:


May as well use a piece of plywood with a decorative rock on it


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Mine is a piece of plywood and the decorative weight:


----------



## hvaccovers (Jun 17, 2009)

*to each his own*

something is better than nothing, but mine prevents condensation !


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

yeah but that comes with a matching maid:blink:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaccovers said:


> something is better than nothing, but mine prevents condensation !


How does any cover prevent condensation better then no cover?


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Mine is a piece of plywood and the decorative weight:


 What's that in his hand; your nose ring?:laughing:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

You know it it. Some people lose everything including the keys


----------



## FortCollinsHVAC (Jan 22, 2015)

Very nice cover and do you have wholesale pricing available.


----------



## newenglandhvac (Aug 30, 2012)

If u look at some manufacturers warranty, the fine print actually says covering the unit voids the warranty.


----------



## newenglandhvac (Aug 30, 2012)

Also. Who wants units to last forever anyway? We are in the bussiness of fixing and replacing them. Not a great thing for hvac co. Who makes these things, hopefully they dont get to Massachusetts. Good grief @*#?


----------

